# Please help



## lreynolds11 (Oct 8, 2016)

Brief history:

Both of my parents have thyroid disease. My mother is on 120 mcg of Synthroid and my father is on 100 mcg. I went to the doctor and told her that I was gaining weight rapidly and having depression issues. Checked my thyroid levels and put me on 50 mcg of Synthroid. I didn't have any symptoms at the time other than the depression. I was 32. One year later and I am still overweight despite attempts to lose it. Anyway, here is the issue now. In the past 2 weeks I have had severe neck pain with catarrh. The neck pain is almost immobilizing and i have tried muscle relaxers, anti-inflammatories, and heating pads with no avail. I see the doctor in 5 days but I am worried that it will be dismissed as another issue. For the past 2 weeks have been going to the chiropractor and have had mild relief, but I have bulging discs in my neck. The pain is more of a burning sensation. There is no bulging of the neck that I can see but I have a really long neck with room to hide these things. So here really is my question... What should I ask my doctor about (she is not a specialist), and should I be concerned? I just know in my heart that something is horribly wrong. Please, anyone with similar issues please respond. Any help at this point may give me some relief.


----------



## lreynolds11 (Oct 8, 2016)

Please! Any info will be helpful. i am sitting by my computer hoping.....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please share some recent labs with ranges please.

Have they performed an ultrasound of your thyroid gland? You may want to request this.

Have they run antibodies testing, TPO, Thyroglobulin?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Quite often neck and back pain can be caused by a bacterial infection. It's just one thing you can eliminate. *

http://www.livestrong.com/article/253349-infections-that-cause-neck-pain/


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I am not quite certain what you mean by neck pain, is it in your spinal area or inside your throat? I had a total Thyroidectomy seven weeks ago, before my biopsies I had two solid nodules but also a cyst that I think was over 4cm and was mostly inside, although it had started to become visible externally which is how they found my thyroid was enlarged. They drained the cyst during the biopsy and it was a huge relief. Before that, I had constan throat aches, burning in my throat, pressure etc.

If it happens to be anything like that, an ultrasound should see it. I definitely remember the burning, and also that I had so much post nasal drip (sorry if that's tmi) that it was hard not to swallow during the biopsies, I assume the discharge was related to irritation but not sure.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you been checked for a vitamin D deficiency? It's very common with those who have thyroid disorders to be low in vitamin D, and a deficiency can cause spine and neck pain related to osteomalacia, or softening of the bones.

Magnesium is needed to metabolize vitamin D. A lot of people with low vitamin D levels who don't see improvement with vitamin D supplementation have low magnesium levels. Taking magnesium along with vitamin D raised their vitamin D levels.

Both vitamin D and magnesium are very safe. Worth a try to see if it helps you.

Also, you should ask for your vitamin A levels to be checked. Vitamin A is required to get thyroid hormones into cells. If yours is low it could explain why you haven't seen any weight loss after starting thyroid hormone. When I started vitamin A supplementation, it even made me hyperthyroid for a few days until I adjusted. Zinc is needed to transport vitamin A, and sometimes low vitamin A is actually the result of a zinc deficiency. Taking zinc will bring up the vitamin A levels. (Always take a zinc balanced with copper).


----------

